# Steckdosenleiste mit schutz



## AeroX (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Leute, 

Ich suche eine neue steckdosenleiste. 
Die sollte haben : 

Schutzmechanismen
12 Stecker also +- 
Qualitativ hochwertiger
Mit wandbefstigungsmöglichkeit 

Sollte so bis 25€ sein  


MfG und danke


----------



## Blutengel (14. Februar 2012)

Schon mal Google benutzt? Bei Ebay geschaut?


----------



## chregubr85 (14. Februar 2012)

Geh mal in den nächsten Baumarkt und kauf dir eine!


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. Februar 2012)

ne brennstuhl wirste kaum für edn preis bekommen...zumindest nicht mit 12 steckern. aber alles andere sollte kein problem sein. 
selbst viele günstig anbieter habens chutzmechanismen


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2012)

Ich suche vernünftige Vorschläge aber gut. Natürlich hab ich schon gegooglet usw aber nichts brauchbares gefunden deshalb frage ich! 

MfG


----------



## ReaCT (14. Februar 2012)

Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Müsste alles dabei sein


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Müsste alles dabei sein



An sowas dachte ich auch  danke


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würde eine nehmen, die zusätzlich einen LAN-Anschluss vor Überspannung schützt.

Daran sollte dann deine Fritz!Box, oder was auch immer du verwendest.

Denn dieser elektrische Eingang in deinen PC bleibt sonst ungeschützt. Dann bringt die auch eine 80 Euro Brennenstuhl-Stromleiste nix  .


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2012)

Cinnayum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eine nehmen, die zusätzlich einen LAN-Anschluss vor Überspannung schützt.
> 
> Daran sollte dann deine Fritz!Box, oder was auch immer du verwendest.
> 
> Denn dieser elektrische Eingang in deinen PC bleibt sonst ungeschützt. Dann bringt die auch eine 80 Euro Brennenstuhl-Stromleiste nix  .



Hast dun link? Klingt interessant


----------



## ReaCT (15. Februar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hast dun link? Klingt interessant


 
Ich muss dich allerdings von der allgemeinen Quallität von Brennstuhl warnen, da fast alle Leisten von dennen wohl ein Problem mit dem An-/Ausschalter haben. Die Leiste war aber die einzige wo das wohl fast nicht vorhanden sein soll (laut Amazonbewertungen)


----------



## skdiggy (15. Februar 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Ich muss dich allerdings von der allgemeinen Quallität von Brennstuhl warnen, da fast alle Leisten von dennen wohl ein Problem mit dem An-/Ausschalter haben. Die Leiste war aber die einzige wo das wohl fast nicht vorhanden sein soll (laut Amazonbewertungen)



kann ich nicht bestätigen ^^ ich hab 2 Leisten die immer im Einsatz sind und die funktionieren tadellos  ein 3ter wird bald auch bestellt 

http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Secure-Steckdosenleisten-8-fach-grau/dp/B000TYW294/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1329310390&sr=8-25


----------



## ReaCT (15. Februar 2012)

skdiggy schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen ^^ ich hab 2 Leisten die immer im Einsatz sind und die funktionieren tadellos  ein 3ter wird bald auch bestellt
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Secure-Steckdosenleisten-8-fach-grau/dp/B000TYW294/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1329310390&sr=8-25


 
Sieh mal an, bei der musst du wohl einfach Glück gehabt haben. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, wie 2/3 der Rezensionen einen Stern vergeben könnnen.


----------



## AeroX (15. Februar 2012)

Ja das mit den Amazon Bewertungen macht mich auch stutzig. Ich werde bei anderen online Shops nochmal nach Rezensionen schauen!


----------



## skdiggy (15. Februar 2012)

ihr müsst auch bedenken das die meisten nur eine Bewertung schreiben wenn etwas kaputt ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde keine 12 Geräte an eine Leiste hängen. Teil die Verbraucher lieber sinnvoll auf mindestens 2 Leisten auf. 
Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man eine Gruppe komplett vom Strom nehmen kann, während die anderen Geräte weiter versorgt werden können. 

Neben Brennenstuhl wäre IMO auch APC einen Blick wert.


----------



## Gnome (15. Februar 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Müsste alles dabei sein


 
Die kann ich empfehlen! Hab ich ebenfalls seit nem halben Jahr in Verwendung! Echt Klasse . Hab ich aber im Baumarkt gekauft. Kostet dort exakt so viel wie bei Amazon


----------



## AeroX (16. Februar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde keine 12 Geräte an eine Leiste hängen. Teil die Verbraucher lieber sinnvoll auf mindestens 2 Leisten auf.
> Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man eine Gruppe komplett vom Strom nehmen kann, während die anderen Geräte weiter versorgt werden können.
> 
> Neben Brennenstuhl wäre IMO auch APC einen Blick wert.



Es ist nichts großes was dadran ist. Laptop,2 lampen, 2 externe Festplatten,iPhone&ipad ladegerät und noch ein USB Verteiler! 
Natürlich ist nicht alles aufeinander an


----------

